# Bleeding Gums; Scared me to death!



## Nibblenic

So Lo was playing happily on the floor, i looked down and her bib was covered in blood :cry:

To say i panicked is a little bit of an understatment:dohh:, however it seems that is is her top teeth cutting and she is bleeding from her gums
As long as i dont touch her mouth she is normal. We knew she was teething and have been using Dentinox and Calpol etc

But i have never read anywhere that the gums would bleed in teething especially not enough to cover a rather large bib in blood!

IS this normal, reasurance would be great! Or should i ring the HV/DR if its not?


----------



## dizzyisacow

hello hun. heres what i found:

It's normal when cutting a tooth for babies to have bruises on the gums, and before a tooth pokes through the gum, there may be a sudden gush of blood that will scare the heck out of you if you aren't prepared for it. Not all babies bleed from the mouth when teething, but in some cases, a pocket of blood in the gum just above the tooth ruptures. Wipe out her mouth, feel around for the tooth bud, and make sure the blood is indeed coming from the gums. In normal teething, the child won't act like anything is wrong, because the eruption isn't any more painful than usual. It just looks scary to parents!


----------



## Scally

Gosh that must have been scary! I think if u r worried u should ring your HV


----------



## faille

I'd crap myself as well!
I had no idea teething could cause bleeding!


----------



## Nibblenic

Rang the HV who told me to ring the Dr as she was concerned that there was about 3 50pences of blood

The Dr said the because she has been formula fed that there is no need to worry as it is highly unlikely that she is low in vitimin K which helps clotting. And as we know the reason for the bleeding its okay, but to keep an eye on it.

But my god, STRESSFUL never seen LO bleed before and its not something i have any want to repeat anytime soon!


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh gosh how scary for you! :hugs: I have heard that bleeding gums can be quite serious, but could be just the teeth coming through, if your still concerned I'd get a second opinion :hugs: sure she will be fine x


----------

